# Dogs 101 on Animal Planet...



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Speaking the truth!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yay for long poodle legs! Peggy’s look a mile long. I love those sweet puppy eyes looking up in the last pic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Yay for long poodle legs! Peggy’s look a mile long. I love those sweet puppy eyes looking up in the last pic.


Those legs cracked us up her first few months. She's growing into them now, but she used to look like she was teetering around on stilts.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Those legs cracked us up her first few months. She's growing into them now, but she used to look like she was teetering around on stilts.


That's so cute ??


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Such a funny age, before they grow into those legs and fill out! They are just like awkward lanky teenagers for awhile. Mine is in that stage and very...um, not graceful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Such a funny age, before they grow into those legs and fill out! They are just like awkward lanky teenagers for awhile. Mine is in that stage and very...um, not graceful.


Ha! Very true. For a while there, Peggy's back legs were noticeably longer than her front legs. And this week her body suddenly looks quite long. Must be hard to stay coordinated when your body changes so quickly!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She is so pretty, legs and all! Gracie went through a long legged, not graceful stage as well, her back legs particularly had a mind of their own!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

My girl’s back legs have a mind of their own too. I noticed her back legs are longer than her front legs somewhat recently. I wonder if her front legs will eventually catch up or if that’s just her genetics? She’s likely getting closer to at least her adult height at nearly 6 months as a mini poo. I know spoos keep growing for a longer time period. It’s so fun to watch them grow and see the changes. I’ve never had a dog from a puppy age before.

edit: autocorrect


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> My girl’s back legs have a mind of their own too. I noticed her back legs are longer than her front legs somewhat recently. I wonder if her front legs will eventually catch up or if that’s just her genetics? She’s likely getting closer to at least her adult height at nearly 6 months as a mini poo. I know spoos keep growing for a longer time period. It’s so fun to watch them grow and see the changes. I’ve never had a dog from a puppy age before.
> 
> edit: autocorrect


My mini mix's proportions changed dramatically from 6 months to (no joke) probably about 5 years old. She was such a little string bean through those first years. It really is such a joy watching them evolve. 

I lost most of my digital photos from her early days, which is terribly sad. If I could go back in time, I'd have printed a book of her puppy photos.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, that is a long time! That is super sad you don’t have her early pics. I’ll probably look into printing a “first year” type of photo album just in case something happens to the digital pics. Or maybe back them up on a second external hard drive, since I have 2.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Wow, that is a long time! That is super sad you don’t have her early pics. I’ll probably look into printing a “first year” type of photo album just in case something happens to the digital pics. Or maybe back them up on a second external hard drive, since I have 2.


Just don't do what I did! I assumed my photos were safe on my old drives. But when I plugged them in after 10 years.....nothing but a horrible noise. ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh no!? I'm sorry


----------

